# What?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*Sheik: Mickey Mouse 'should be killed' *
RIYADH, Saudi Arabia (UPI) -- A Saudi sheik has declared Disney animated icon Mickey Mouse "a soldier of Satan" who "should be killed in all cases."

Islamic cleric Muhammad al-Munajid, a former diplomat who once served at the Saudi Embassy in Washington, said during an interview with al-Majd Television that Islamic law declares the mouse as "a repulsive, corrupting creature" and he condemned cartoons that glorify rodents, including Mickey Mouse, Ynetnews reported Tuesday.

"Mickey Mouse has become an awesome character, even though according to Islamic law, Mickey Mouse should be killed in all cases," al-Munajid said.

"The shari'a (Islamic religious law) refers to the mouse as 'little corrupter,' and says it is permissible to kill it in all cases. It says that mice set fire to the house, and are steered by Satan. The mouse is one of Satan's soldiers," he said.

Copyright 2008 by United Press International


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


>


X2 ....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Having negotiated with several of the Disney companies ..... I have to agree


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Didn't mention they also want to take out the mouse from Tom & Jerry. Don't worry its the religion of peace, we have nothing to worry about.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Yeah and if you said the same thing about something they like the they go crazy and want to kill you more. Just proof their a bunch of wacko!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Obviously, the Sheik and my 2 year old have the same mind set. They both think Mickey is a real life, 5 foot mouse. And as such, both are afraid of it.


----------

